# Sony Vegas 7.0 - hilfe bei einigen Fragen



## zer0at (16. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

also ich beschäftige mich seit kurzer Zeit mit Videobearbeitung unter Sony Vegas 7.0 da mich das schon seit längerem interessiert und nun hab ich ein paar Ideen für mein Video und weiß nicht ob das überhaupt umsetzbar ist und ob mir da vllt. jemand helfen kann da ich noch recht neu bin bei dem Programm.

Punkt 1 - Buch Effekt: 
Ich dachte mir als Intro vllt. ein altes Buch was aufgeht auf die erste Seite blättert und langsam die Schrift erscheint und da wieder zu einem Schwarz/Weiß bzw Sepia Video übergeht. Mir gehts hier primär um das Buch Problem *gg*

Punkt 2 - Zoom artiger Effekt:
Mein Zweiter Wunsch wäre gewesen eine Szene wo ich zb. einen Charakter gehen habe, das Bild soll dann zb zu den Augen zoomen und ich will vllt. nen Strich zu den Augen weghaben mit Text drunter und wieder wegzoomen ( wobei der Strich + Text dann wieder rausfaden soll )

Ich hoffe jemand der sich da gut auskennt kann mir helfen :>

mfg zer0at


----------



## APoCx (17. Januar 2008)

hast du das mal irgendwo gesehen also das mit dem buch   dann schick mal den link, ich kann mir das momentan nicht so vorstellen!!

das mit dem zoom habe ich bereits in einem anderen Post geschrieben wie das geht..
MfG   Apocx


----------

